# Wired Gamepad for PC - X360 controller vs Logitech F310/510



## Xankill3r (Aug 17, 2013)

I am looking for a good wired gamepad for my action/fighting game needs. I will be playing titles like Dark Souls, Darkness, DmC, Brutal Legends, Street Fighter, the upcoming King of Fighters (if the PC version is any good), and more of the same sort.
I've zeroed in on the X360 controller and the F510 (this one is a bit dated though). I have no problems with going for something cheaper like the Logitech F310 as long as the quality doesn't suffer too much. I am also not a console gamer so I don't have any preference for the button/analog stick layout.
Any other suggestions would also be welcome, just keep it within 2.5k. I realize that the X360 one retails for more than that but Flipkart has a sale on it right now (I could possibly get it for cheaper at Nehru Place, but that would require traveling on my part).


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 22, 2013)

just go for xbox controller.i also have 1.its the best controller i have ever used.


----------



## Xankill3r (Aug 23, 2013)

Ordered it =)


----------



## snap (Aug 23, 2013)

post the pics and review


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 23, 2013)

congratzz buddy. 
wanna ask u one thing r u going to use it on win7 or 8?


----------

